# First batch of Fry



## dalyhawk

I just moved my fry from the main tank to my breeder tank just now. Here are some pics i took, hope you enjoy.
I'll document their progress


----------



## magnaflow

sweet!!! looks like a big batch


----------



## dalyhawk

I'm definitely excited!


----------



## StryfeMP

beautiful man, just beautiful. All those little guys are going to be quite the handful.


----------



## magnaflow

aint that the truth lol


----------



## StryfeMP

for some reason, the eggs seem to look like 2 different batches... you can notice the different coloration of the eggs in the pictures...


----------



## dalyhawk

maybe both pairs mated? How cool would that be? I actually recall one of my roommates noticing 2 fish fanning the eggs... one on the extreme left of the tank and the other basically in the middle of the tank... I'm about to take some more pictures of 'em


----------



## NickNick

cool!


----------



## StryfeMP

dalyhawk said:


> maybe both pairs mated? How cool would that be? I actually recall one of my roommates noticing 2 fish fanning the eggs... one on the extreme left of the tank and the other basically in the middle of the tank... I'm about to take some more pictures of 'em


please do, maybe even catch them on video?


----------



## dalyhawk

StryfeMP said:


> maybe both pairs mated? How cool would that be? I actually recall one of my roommates noticing 2 fish fanning the eggs... one on the extreme left of the tank and the other basically in the middle of the tank... I'm about to take some more pictures of 'em


please do, maybe even catch them on video?
[/quote]

Next time i'll try... My camera eats batteries like its his job. Batteries are expensive for a college student. 'bout to go out so pics will be posted tomorrow most likely.

Go hawks, just beat missouri @ missouri


----------



## j66213b

daly you can't aford bateries but you can buy a 90gal and 55gal.... come on.. ne ways i want some pics of you 90 gal i put some of mine on facebook.... i have co2 lighting new odyssea 4ply canister filter 2 powerheads. and like 40 plants and 14 neon tetras 2 7+" reds and the caribe at 6.5". Oh and you said you were having a prob w/ your plants staying down i went to a sand gravel mix that is the same color looks better and holds the plants but you do have to mix it ... a bit more maintnence


----------



## dalyhawk

I know, i know.... I'm just lazy right now, and especially yesterday. I gotta do a water change for my 90 and my fry tank, feed my reds..... blah.

Just checked my fry tank today, and i have about a dozen or so actually swimming around in the upper parts of the tank instead of swimming/vibrating on the bottom.

Screw you justin, i'm going to the store right now....


----------



## StryfeMP

Don't just buy batteries, but rechargeable batteries! lol


----------



## j66213b

haha good get off your butt .... and put some pics up of your 90 i wanna see!!


----------



## dalyhawk

j66213b said:


> haha good get off your butt .... and put some pics up of your 90 i wanna see!!


frankly, my 90 sucks hard right now. Haven't had time to setup my co2, buy 3 more lights for my new light, haven't setup my fluval yet. All cuz of partying, school and all the work with the breeder tank. I'll take a few pictures of it as well as my the progress of my breeder


----------



## dalyhawk

uploading now, computer is running REALLY SLOW. gotta scan it

some still developing a little slower, i take crappy pictures, so bare with me and try and look for the guys that are swimming thru the tank


----------



## dalyhawk

here you go justin... Mainly pictures of my little guy hangin with the big guys. He's close to about 3-3.5"


----------



## dalyhawk




----------



## dalyhawk




----------



## j66213b

yeah... w/ the kid i dont party much ne more just work, take care of connor, go to school, and my tank is my free time...... ahhhh lesson wrap it up!!!!!

That 2nd to the last fish looks a little stressed yeah i set up my odyssea CFS 4 love it vs the hang on filters. no noise and i re-did it and made it 3x better than it is originaly they just made some stupid features on it that i cut out... re-did all seals b/c i didn't like the style of the old ones and it pumps like 2X the amount of water now.


----------



## dalyhawk

j66213b said:


> yeah... w/ the kid i dont party much ne more just work, take care of connor, go to school, and my tank is my free time...... ahhhh lesson wrap it up!!!!!
> 
> That 2nd to the last fish looks a little stressed yeah i set up my odyssea CFS 4 love it vs the hang on filters. no noise and i re-did it and made it 3x better than it is originaly they just made some stupid features on it that i cut out... re-did all seals b/c i didn't like the style of the old ones and it pumps like 2X the amount of water now.


Pretty sure that fish you're talkin about is one of the males that guarded the left side of the tank and fanned it... Its probably just the reflection off the trash bag, he kicks it hard.


----------



## dalyhawk

Just found some pretty big ones from my main tank that didn't get sucked up so i netted them and ran up to my room to stick them in the breeder. They actually look like fish! From the breeder article on here, i'm in between the 5th day and the 10th day as far as looks go. Pics coming soon, prob tomorrow. I'll snap a few more shots of my 90 tomorrow, i just replanted it, and so all the plants are in there, and it looks pretty good IMO.


----------



## j66213b

so you figure out what your doing w/ em yet???


----------



## dalyhawk

j66213b said:


> so you figure out what your doing w/ em yet???


Selling what i have developed to Aquariums paradise in the great mall for $2 a piece at 1". Then Petsworld might make a deal with me since they don't get very many shipments of reds, and since they sell so well from there, i think they might make me a deal. They basically said... "Well, we don't usually take fish off local breeders or anyone who is willing to sell unless we're struggling with suppliers."

So within the next few batches i think they'll be buying them off of me straight up for around the same price. I really dont care what people buy off them from me, as long as i make a little chunk of money off them for the effort of raising them. I enjoy raising them. Besides school and my social life, it gives me a really cool and fun thing to do when i'm bored, ya know? I'm saying besides taking good care for my other fish, but it adds a whole new level to things is what i'm trying to convey.


----------



## StryfeMP

Level up! lol


----------



## notaverage

Sweat!
I didnt realize your pairs breed!
Good stuff man!
Cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## dalyhawk

thanks notaverage.... I've got my hands FULL with these guys.. I'm TRYING to grow some bbs, but i let the water go down in the 2 liter to about 70 degrees last night, and its supposed to be at 80. I have a little light on it now cuz its required and i thought it might keep the water to close or around 80 degrees, but apparently not. SO, not sure this batch of bbs will be a success, which means i'll prob. have a buncha casualties. But we'll see tonight around 7 when they're supposed to hatch. So im gonna move the light a lot closer to the 2 liter. I'm gonna post pics up in a minute


----------



## dalyhawk

dunno why, but my camera eats batteries like its it's job. So i didn't get to take many pictures this time around, and i forgot to get batteries the other day when i went out running errands. But i took 3 pics so here ya go:



















here's my monster. It's not real clear, but you get the point at what size he is compared against my heater.


----------



## dalyhawk

crap... the water keeps cooling off to room temperature around 70 degrees in the bbs bottle. I have a light over it probably 4 inches above it... how would i keep it around 80 degrees then? I can think of 1 thing besides a heater. I dont wanna buy a 15 dollar heater for a batch of bbs that takes 24-36 hours to hatch, seems dumb to me. So here's my idea. Fill the 2 liter up about 1/4 the way up with dechlorinated water, pour the mix in, then monitor it every few hours, pour a cup of hot dechlorinated water in when necessary to raise the temp. and repeat when necessary. Dunno if it's a good idea, but it seems pretty logical to me.


----------



## StryfeMP

You could get a small soda bottle, like a miniature 2 liter bottle right, make the mix, put the air stone in there and just throw it into your 82+ tank and let it float there making sure it doesn't tip over and spill in your tank.


----------



## dalyhawk

StryfeMP said:


> You could get a small soda bottle, like a miniature 2 liter bottle right, make the mix, put the air stone in there and just throw it into your 82+ tank and let it float there making sure it doesn't tip over and spill in your tank.


nice.... didn't think of that


----------



## StryfeMP

That's why we've got this forum now isn't it?


----------



## j66213b

i have an extra heater give me a call if you want it and i will put it in a mailbox or something at the house


----------



## StryfeMP

j66213b said:


> i have an extra heater give me a call if you want it and i will put it in a mailbox or something at the house


I could use an extra heater, whats your number? And you said you'd deliver right? hahaha. I'm guessing you two know each other personally, huh?


----------



## notaverage

I have about 8 heaters at home....mostly Jager...I do have a few 50 watts.
2 brand new thermo...something dont know the name


----------



## StryfeMP

notaverage said:


> I have about 8 heaters at home....mostly Jager...I do have a few 50 watts.
> 2 brand new thermo...something dont know the name


Nice...


----------



## j66213b

yeah we do know each other and i got him started him in the hobby and his fish mate... grrrrrr


----------



## StryfeMP

That's whats good.


----------



## dalyhawk

ha ha, yeah we know each other pretty well. He's my go to guy if i need help with something pretty urgent.

I was a bonehead, and didn't realize my 55 gallon heater wasn't plugged in. Somehow it got unplugged randomly when i was messing around with my tank... probably when i setup my fluval the other day. So i plugged it in about a half an hour ago and its going. My temp said said it was 79.4 degrees in there, so it should go up pretty quick within the next few hours. When it was plugged in, my temp was around 80-82 or so.

My first batch of bbs failed cuz of the low temperature, so im gonna try to make it float in my 90 gallon tank under the light so i can actually hatch them.

This is kind of a pain in the ass, but it's fun and entertaining for me. like you all said, i have my hands full with work, 18 hours of school, my 90 gallon and a social life. Seems like any spare time i have i'm messing with the fry and maintaining it. I wasn't prepared for the first batch, so im thinking i won't have very many survivors this time around. For now i'm gonna just feed them frozen bbs and hope that some figure it out that its food and they should eat it regardless if its moving or not.

However, i just went downstairs, and one pair laid another batch of eggs, so sh*t.... lol, damnit. My first batch isn't big enough to take out yet, most of them are now just starting to swim around. So i don't know what to do now. Setup my 55 gallon tank and put the first batch in there? Let the second batch go down the drain and leave them in the 90? I have 2 cannister filters right now, but i can't seem to get them to work. I set my fluval up i just bought in my 90, tried to do the manual push start pump thing for a long time, gave up and it started making a really loud constant noise. Same thing happened with my other cannister, so 2 failed attempts. My second cannister i bought awhile ago, it's a marineland 120 vac. and it said it's a 20 watt. Let me know. If i can get both of the cannisters going in my 90, that would make my life a whole lot easier.

Justin... If i do decide to setup my 55 again, i'm gonna need that heater big time. Cuz i'd have everything basically except a heater to spare. Just ordered my replacement lights for my new light, so i can get those going, set it up on my 90, then move my original light to my 55 and i'd be set.

Justin.... just tried to call you, but couldn't get through for some reason.


----------



## j66213b

I have a 20gal long also i can bring that call me tonight!!! and i can bring it by b/c i work tomarow ill give you a call tonight also. and ill bring a heater it's not that strong though its for 30 gal so let me know. yeah i upgraded lights 2 coral life metal hoods 6700k daylight 130 watt they are awsome. cost like 120$ that sucked.


----------



## StryfeMP

If you can't get the siphon working on your canisters, try putting a water pump to the intake of the canister and that should get it going.


----------



## j66213b

make sure all the trays are lined up and they are sealed right make life alot easyer i had trouble when i first started mine now i dont prime them or ne thing


----------



## dalyhawk

I'll try readjusting my trays on both. Cuz on my first cannister, it worked just fine for awhile, and i remember awhile ago one day i couldn't get it to work (dont remember if i rinsed it out or what..)


----------



## dalyhawk

well, successful yet unsuccessful. Got my fluval 404 running. Just realigned everything, made sure it looked legit, plugged it in and it went automatically without priming it. So i have a big HOB filter and my fluval going now. When i plugged it in, it shot out a buncha old media from the previous owner so im not sure if thats good or bad.

Anyways... update:

second batch of fry have buried themselves in the gravel as of today and you can barely tell they even bred if you dont know what you're looking for. Still skeptical on what to do with the second batch.

And well crap! I just checked my temperature on my tank, it said 76.2, so i checked the 55 gallon heater to make sure it was still plugged in. I tugged on the cord, and somehow it came unplugged again. SOOO gotta wait LONGER to start my second batch of bbs. grrrrrr.. frustrating.


----------



## dalyhawk

just checked my temperature and its at 77.9 degrees now, which is good. Hopefully its around 79-82 by the time i leave tonight.

Also, while i was checking the temp, i noticed that my other cannister started back up again, so i have the marineland cannister, the fluval and my HOB (which i will prob. take off now since they're both running)







PERFECT! Glad i got them running! I was discouraged when my marineland cannister quit on me, then really discouraged that my fluval wouldn't start for me. But it's all good. Now i can grow my bbs and possibly set my 55 gallon tank up!

If i do decide to set my 55 up, will i need a bigger sponge filter stryfe? Or could i use the same size, just not fill the water all the way up? (maybe 20-30% or so)


----------



## StryfeMP

If you don't know what to do with your fresh batch, just throw them into the fry tank you have running now, instead of them dying, they'll end up as food for your first batch. =]


----------



## j66213b

I dont know man they all look white and nothing is moving ..... we will see i guess


----------



## StryfeMP

dalyhawk said:


> I dont know man they all look white and nothing is moving ..... we will see i guess


^^^that you dalyhawk?

If the eggs look white and fuzzy then I wouldn't do anything with them but clean them up, could mess with your water params. If they're clear, then they weren't fertilized by the male and you could just leave it in the tank and see if the male ends up fertilizing them., how many days old are the eggs?


----------



## j66213b

they look like balls w/ tails and a small head..


----------



## StryfeMP

j66213b said:


> they look like balls w/ tails and a small head..


those are fry... are they moving around or are they dead white?


----------



## j66213b

nothing is moving so im thinking dead....

should i just clean them out b/c there are a few eggs left but not sure if its worth it


----------



## StryfeMP

yea, I'd clean them out, the male obviously isn't doing it's job in cleaning up the dead ones. I would though, siphon it out into a bucket because I'm thinking that there are definitely live ones somewhere in the gravel bed in the nest area. Turkey baste the live ones out of the bucket and you can throw them into your fry tank as food for your bigger fry.


----------



## dalyhawk

Well i gave my 2nd batch to justin today, and obviously the male didnt do things right, or the water temp. went too low when we were messing around with the fry.... I feel bad, but justin... you're gonna get another batch, no worries. You saw my breeder tank today just jam packed full of little reds, so you know i'm not pullin your chain. I think that we need better timing on transferring the eggs. i.e. you being in town at the precise day when they should be cyphoned out (when the eggs aren't sticky and just developing tails) and when i dont mess with the tank for awile after they fertilize.. etc..) I did a water change the day of the eggs being fertilized, and i might have sucked some up while not paying attention to where the eggs were scattered on the left side of the tank... also me cyphoning the day of the breeding, might have caused some unwanted stress on the male, which might be the problem with him fanning the eggs, etc.

So probably my fault and some fault on timing with gettin them outta my tank as well.

Justin... Since my tank is set up the same way it has been since my first batch, their will be plenty more opportunities to capitialize on some good fry. I say keep your breeder set up and see what you can still get out of the failed second batch..... you never know... you could get a decent 10 or so out of it and sell it for 20 bucks. literally, you never know what eggs made it and what didn't.

I just PM'd you to say that, but i'd keep it running until another batch comes along... Thanks for the help today, appreciate it.

what StryfeMP said, maybe it was too early to cyphon them out since they're really sticky when they are just laid. Or maybe like he said, they weren't fertilized very well at the moment. I did on accident do 2 really big water changes in 1 day (prob. 2 50% changes) If you want details about that, i'll tell you real quick, but i did a 40% change, and accidentally did another big change.

I'm not gonna do any tank rearrangments cuz they're obviously cool with what i have set up so they'll breed a lot and you'll be good.


----------



## dalyhawk

gotta go get rechargable batteries from walgreens... damn camera eats batteries real fast.. I'm gonna take a picture of the big ones me and justin separated this afternoon


----------



## StryfeMP

can't wait to see it


----------



## dalyhawk

tried the fresh batteries, and i think there is something wrong with my camera... I put them in, and it turned on for a few seconds and then showed the low battery sign on the screen and shut off, so i dunno what to do now


----------



## StryfeMP

What kind of rechargeable batteries did you purchase? For digital cameras and such kind of electronics, I would recommend that you get the highest mAh numbered batteries you can find in the store.


----------



## dalyhawk

i got some energizer rechargable batteries, im gonna see if i can take some pics today....

I got a 3rd batch 2 days ago.... both pairs bred, so technically 2 batches.... gave them to justin again since the 2nd batch didnt get fertilized or fanned very well by the male.... So he's got a TON of eggs right now, 2X the amt. of a regular batch... All the eggs this time were orange, so he's gonna have his hands full for awhile!

(without pictures) I've got about 20 or so mini reds in a jar separate from my 90, but in the same tank and water with some pulled up plants.... I'd take a pic of them if i could, but at this point its a no go


----------



## StryfeMP

sweet! not about the camera, but the eggs! sweet!


----------



## j66213b

hey all the fry look good still...... Daly they made the trip,,, oh and my boss gave me that co2 tank and regulator its huge tank


----------



## StryfeMP

nice fertilized eggs. Is that a hob filter with a sponge attached to the intake?


----------



## j66213b

StryfeMP said:


> nice fertilized eggs. Is that a hob filter with a sponge attached to the intake?


yeah im trying it the normal spong filter just wasnt doing it for me


----------



## StryfeMP

The normal sponge filter wasn't doing it for you because it wasn't seeded correctly, I hope you set it up in one of your main tanks or your one of friends main tanks and just let it sit there and do its thing for 3 to 4 weeks, that'll properly seed the sponge. From my own experience, I started with HOBs that had a sponge covering the intake; it would work great until the fry got to the free swimming stage and then get stuck in the suction of the HOB. Good luck with this attempt, I'm rooting for you to succeed.


----------



## j66213b

this one has a flow valve and it is set low they are swimming now.... and ok so i think they will be fine they actually will swim on it and swimm off the flow is diffused enough that i dont think its a prob and the flow is so low ....


----------



## StryfeMP

sweet, what kind of hob is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## j66213b

StryfeMP said:


> sweet, what kind of hob is it if you don't mind me asking?


 no idea it is just one that i saw in a box of aquarium stuff and i saw that valve and thought it would be perffect the sticker on the back that had the name is gone and i dont see ne thing els ............ but i set it at a little bit above a trickle and the fry are fine and the water is clear and i think i have had mabe 15 dead ones since fri and like 10 were w/in the first few hours i moved them.....


----------



## j66213b

update smimming and looking good!

kinda blurry can't figue out the setting for close up stuff yet but there is alot of them!!


----------



## Puddjuice

Grats on the batch. I still think it's amazing to think those 15" plus rhoms all started there.


----------

